# The Personality Types of the Boondock Saints Characters



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sure everyone has heard of the Boondock Saints, but I have yet to find what people's thoughts on the personality types of the characters there. My idea;

*Connor MacManus*: ENTP (Note, however, that he _tries_ to plan ahead, but it always tends to fuck up. Sounds rather ENTP to me.)
*Murphy MacManus*: ENTP (Note, however, that he has more F than Connor, as shown during Rocco's struggle with that sociopathic assassin dude on the floor, in that house, Connor was content to have Rocco 'prove himself', and when Connor wasn't looking, Murphy rolled him the cue ball for Rocco to smash in the guy's head with.)
*Il Duce* (Noah MacManus): INTX (I reckon more J, since he, like Connor, plans things out, but unlike his son, his plans usually do work out as he had intended them.)
*Special Agent Paul Smecker*: ENTJ or ESTJ.
*David Della Rocco*: ESTP.
*Detective Greenly*: ESTP.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## RevenantAvenger90 (Nov 2, 2020)

Quelzalcoatl said:


> I'm sure everyone has heard of the Boondock Saints, but I have yet to find what people's thoughts on the personality types of the characters there. My idea;
> 
> *Connor MacManus*: ENTP (Note, however, that he _tries_ to plan ahead, but it always tends to fuck up. Sounds rather ENTP to me.)
> *Murphy MacManus*: ENTP (Note, however, that he has more F than Connor, as shown during Rocco's struggle with that sociopathic assassin dude on the floor, in that house, Connor was content to have Rocco 'prove himself', and when Connor wasn't looking, Murphy rolled him the cue ball for Rocco to smash in the guy's head with.)
> ...


Hey! I was just thinking about this myself, and while I agree with a lot of your assessments, I think Conner and Murphy are a bit different from what you have them pegged as.

Conner strikes me as being more extraverted, intuitive, feeling, and perceiving. He's always the life of the party, as evidenced by the bar scene in the first BDS movie where he's doing most of the talking and interacting. Conner is eloquent and has a talent for languages. He's a bit of a daydreamer, and when he plans out his schemes, he seems to think of what the most glamorous results will be without really considering the alternatives. Yes, he envisions the end results of his schemes, but one reason why his plans hardly ever work out how he envisions them is that he doesn't have five different backup plans to make sure everything goes right. When Rocco dies, Conner immediately flies into a howling fit of denial and rage and pleads with Rocco not to go, and as a result he nearly misses Rocco's last words. He's much more emotionally-expressive than Murphy is, and this is what makes me agree that he's extraverted. He's enthusiastic, charming, energetic, charismatic, and creative, yet still independent (aside from his apparent near-codependence with Murphy). As an INFP myself, I recognize a lot of these traits as ones that I regularly display, though Conner is much more outgoing and people-oriented than I am. I would place him as an ENFP, borderline ENTP.

On the other hand, Murphy is quieter. He's more introverted, intuitive, feeling, and judging. He's comfortable interacting with and connecting with people, as he does in the scene with the cops in BDS where he sees the newspaper and then starts blessing them as a "Saint", but otherwise he always sits back and observes a situation carefully before he jumps in- unless he loses his temper, in which case the result is explosive. This is characteristic of certain types of introverts. When Conner is making his big plans, Murphy serves as a voice of reason, going so far as to question what Conner needs a rope for, and then rolling his eyes and giving it up when Conner insists on the damn rope. (He knows Conner's being ridiculous, but Murphy picks his battles where his brother is concerned.) When Rocco is killed, Murphy seems to have a moment of deep connection with his friend; while Conner is screaming his denial and begging Rocco not to die, Murphy goes quiet and listens carefully to Rocco's dying words and then immediately breaks down into tears once Rocco passes away. Murphy is incredibly good at reading people and making connections with them, but he's definitely not an extravert, not with how quiet he is. Murphy is sensitive, quiet, charismatic, connects with people, guards his heart, bottles his emotions until he blows his top, and has a charm, creativity, and charisma all his own. I think Murphy is an INFJ.

I think you're spot-on with Noah (Probably INTJ), Smecker (ENTJ; possibly ESTJ, given his ability to connect with his surroundings and be "in the moment" while he's at a crime scene), and Rocco and Greenly (ESTP).

Thank you so much for sharing. What do you think?


----------

